

Show HN: StartupWeekend pitch - open source music player and radio - jeffpelton

Being a coder and desk jockey like many of us, I spend a lot of time plugged into my music collection or the "radio". The problem is that I don't trust iTunes after losing my history in a system crash. The cloud should solve that and also be available online, but comes with unfortunate restrictions.<p>My plan for this weekend is to build an open source, web based, music player, and social radio. This may sound like a tall order, but we will have a working demo in two days and all of our work will happen on github for everyone to see. (https://github.com/comster/disco)<p>If you're a javascript hacker or frontend designer who's interested in building a better music app and social radio, join team disco.js!<p>[end pitch]<p>[For example of the radio feature, see turntable.fm .]<p>The technology stack is all javascript. Node.js, Mongodb, and Backbone.js are the weapons of choice. Obviously my goal is to meet and learn from hackers at the event, but this is also a chance for me to shamelessly plug my open source platform as a service framework that I'm putting together (https://github.com/comster/house). It's just a bunch of open source components put together to provide a basic app development platform. The goal is to minimize your dev time on the server, so that you can focus on the application experience. This weekend gives me a chance to prove it can support a complex app like disco.js, and to get feedback from other developers and hopefully improve the architecture.<p>I'm looking for hacker feedback!  Thanks in advance :)
======
timmm
Solution already exists: google music. Or store your music on the cloud, or
backup your computer, or use Pandora.

Good luck with your web based, social, radio but open source thingy-ma-bob.

